# Need Coding Help???



## dkleabir (Oct 13, 2008)

TEAM CONCEPT MEDICAL CONSULTING, inc.

Dawn Kleabir, CPC, GENSG, ACMPE
2756 SE Helms Ave. Port St. Lucie, FL 34952 (772) 528-0637


Office Manager
Office manager. Utilized my organizational and team work skills with human resources and management of a nine physician surgical office with thirty-two employees with three locations.  I am a detail oriented person who has worked in physician recruiting, credentialing, contracting, maintaining active licensures and continuing education for all providers.

Certified Professional Coder / General Surgery Specialist 
Certified professional coder, specializing in general surgery.  Update ICD9 and CPT codes yearly including the yearly Medicare allowable.  Cross reference bundling for correct coding and balance charges end of day.

Business Office Manager 
Managed the business office.  I developed a business team that included nine staff members in account accounts receivable, insurance authorization and verification, coding department and the posting of all insurance payments.    

Accounts Receivable Representative 
Strong accounts receivable knowledge.  Perform many levels of claim appeals with insurance companies such as telephone reviews, written appeals, second level appeals, Medicare telephone hearings and Law Judge telephone hearing for denials of claims.  Medical terminology, anatomy and some clinical information.

Affiliations


	American Academy of Professional Coders, CPC since 5/01
	President, AAPC Sailfish Chapter - 2008
	General Surgery Specialist, Coding since 3/06
	Notary Public since 4/19/05
	MGMA Member since 5/24/05
	Vice President, Treasure Coast MGMA Chapter – 2007
	President, Treasure Coast MGMA Chapter - 2008
	ACMPE Member since 6/07
      Certificates will follow upon request.

References 

Josie Yakowec -  772-879-4198
Britt Zaccagnini – 772-335-0761
Angela Preston – 772-528-8512		
Letters of recommendation will follow upon request.


----------

